

10c.im - anonymous, intellectual group chat about thought-provoking topics - metronomik
http://www.10c.im

======
northwest
The only thing I regret is that valuable thoughts go to waste, in the sense
that, since they're not stored, they can not be endlessly discussed, improved
and ultimately result in real solutions.

For me any discussion has the ultimate goal of improving things. Even if it
takes a long time.

I tried to explain that here, regarding only 1 specific topic:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6152935](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6152935)

